# Game Thread: Bulls vs. Heat Summer League Game 1



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Thought we should have a game thread for this for whoever is watching. 

*CHICAGO BULLS
No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate Last Team/College*
1 Derrick Rose G 6-3 190 10/04/88 Memphis
2 P.J. Couisnard G 6-4 217 10/17/84 Wichita State
3 Marcel Jones F 6-8 215 06/26/85 Oregon State
6 Keith Langford G 6-4 215 09/15/83 S.A Spurs (NBA)/Kansas
13 Joakim Noah F 6-11 232 02/25/85 Chicago (NBA)/Florida
15 Cedric Simmons F 6-9 235 01/03/86 Chicago (NBA)/NC State
17 Justin Bowen F 6-7 210 05/26/83 Austin Toros (NBDL)/UIC
20 JamesOn Curry G 6-3 190 01/07/86 Chicago (NBA)/Oklahoma State
21 Chris Charles C 7-0 215 02/23/81 Elkhart Express (IBL)/Villanova
22 Brad Buckman F 6-9 270 01/11/84 UMobitelco (Romania)/Texas
24 Tyrus Thomas F 6-9 215 08/17/86 Chicago (NBA)/Louisiana State
34 Aaron Gray C 7-0 270 12/07/84 Chicago (NBA)/Pittsburgh
35 Demetris NicholsF 6-8 216 09/04/84 Chicago (NBA)/Iowa Energy (NBDL)/Syracuse
42 Keith Gayden F 6-8 215 12/15/83 Elgin Racers (IBL)/Duquesne
43 Doug Thomas F 6-8 245 09/20/83 Iowa Energy (NBDL)/Iowa
44 Rashaun Freeman F 6-9 274 12/15/84 Nantes (France)/Massachusetts
54 Will Daniels F 6-8 228 04/21/86 Rhode Island
Head Coach: Vinny Del *****
Assistant Coaches: Del Harris, Bernie Bickerstaff, Bob Ociepka, Pete Myers
Asst. Coach/Advance Scout: Mike Wilhelm
Head Athletic Trainer: Fred Tedeschi
Strength and Conditioning Coach: Erik Helland
Asst. Strength and Conditioning Coach: Michael Irr
Equipment Manager: John Ligmanowski


*MIAMI HEAT
No. Player Pos.  Ht. Wt. Birthdate Last Team/College*
44 Michael Beasley PF 6-9 ½ 235 01/09/89 Kansas State
34 Pat Calathes F 6-10 ½ 206 12/12/85 St. Joseph's
55 Marcus Campbell C 7-0 280 03/11/82 Mississippi State
1 Mario Chalmers G 6-1 190 05/19/86 Kansas
20 Daequan Cook G 6-5 205 04/28/87 Ohio State
35 Dion Dowell F 6-6 ½ 207 06/11/85 Houston
42 Josh Duncan F 6-10 240 N/A Xavier
43 Alejandro Flores F 6-8 240 12/04/81 Dominican Republic
22 Antonio Graves G 6-4 195 04/17/85 Pittsburgh
41 Marco Killingsworth F 6-7 235 02/21/82 Indiana
40 Stephane Lasme F 6-8 215 12/17/82 Massachusetts
23 Anthony Morrow G 6-6 ½ 207 09/27/85 Georgia Tech
50 David Padgett C 6-11 230 02/13/85 Louisville
30 Kasib Powell F 6-7 215 03/18/81 Texas Tech
2 Jonny Reibel G 6-1 180 02/22/86 Rollins College
4 Jason Richards G 6-2 ½ 210 05/20/86 Davidson
52 Anthony Washington C 6-10 250 01/27/83 Portland State
Head Coach: Eric Spoelstra
Assistant Coaches: Bob McAdoo, Keith Askins, and Ron Rothstein
Strength & Conditioning Coach: Bill Foran
Head Athletic Trainer: Jay Sabol



To watch the game, go to www.orlandomagic.com


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

6'9 1/2" for Beasley, what a joke.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> 6'9 1/2" for Beasley, what a joke.


I saw that too. I doubt those are official ones though.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Rose and Beasley aren't paying attention to the hype of the first game:



> Summer league or not, the hype machine has started for Monday's matchup in Orlando between Derrick Rose's Bulls and Michael Beasley's Heat.
> 
> But there's one small problem: The top two picks in the NBA draft aren't cooperating.
> 
> "I swear I didn't even know we were playing the Heat until a reporter asked me about it," Rose said Sunday before leaving for Orlando. "I'm just focused on what I have to do. And I know I won't be sticking him, so it won't be anything like that."


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ck-rose-michael-beasley-bulls,1,2715609.story


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

My prediction.... James On Curry will lead all scorers with 24 points.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I have to tutor someone during this game... devastating. I wish there was a way I could watch it on delay... anyone know if anyone is recording this and making it available online?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

also, Pat Calethas is a decent sleeper for the Heat


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dornado said:


> I have to tutor someone during this game... devastating. I wish there was a way I could watch it on delay... anyone know if anyone is recording this and making it available online?


Dougthonus put them in youtube clips last year, but since he is going to Orlando himself this year as part of the media crew, we won't have any recording of the game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

What time is the game supposed to start?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> What time is the game supposed to start?


It starts 20 minutes after the termination of game 1 which starts at 3pm. No exact time has been given.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

According to the Magic's web site it should start around 5pm. It makes sense that Game 1 would be about 2 hours long.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Rose_vs_Beasley-276903-66.html


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

what is the date of the game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

7 July isnt it?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

MB30 said:


> 7 July isnt it?


July 7th somewhere around 5pm.....


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

this should be a good I'm more interested as to what exact offense vinny is running than anything.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I bet we lose, but that's ok. As long as we hold our own and mesh well together with a certain style of offense and defense.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Gray and Noah will be an interesting battle to watch for the starting center position and this should answer some questions about what we want our team to look and play like.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

GrayFan34 said:


> Gray and Noah will be an interesting battle to watch for the starting center position and this should answer some questions about what we want our team to look and play like.


First of all, welcome to the boards :clap:

Unfortunately, I don't think Aaron Gray will be a big part of our team since coach Del ***** is looking to go into a fast paced offense. I'm 99% sure there is no competitionn between Aaron Gray and Joakim Noah for the starting center job.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

GrayFan34 said:


> Gray and Noah will be an interesting battle to watch for the starting center position and this should answer some questions about what we want our team to look and play like.


Welcome to the board! :biggrin: If you have questions PM any of us.

I do think it will be very interesting to see our team, evaluate team chemistry, and also how they play. 

I just can't wait.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

GrayFan34 said:


> Gray and Noah will be an interesting battle to watch for the starting center position and this should answer some questions about what we want our team to look and play like.


Welcome.

You really think Gray/Noah is going to be a position battle? I kind of assumed Noah had that spot locked up...


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

P to the Wee said:


> First of all, welcome to the boards :clap:
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think Aaron Gray will be a big part of our team since coach Del ***** is looking to go into a fast paced offense. I'm 99% sure there is no competitionn between Aaron Gray and Joakim Noah for the starting center job.



Gray will be big for us when we are forced in a half court game by some teams. You cant run and gun all the time and the suns know that.

TY for welcoming me into this forum.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

GrayFan34 said:


> Gray will be big for us when we are forced in a half court game by some teams. You cant run and gun all the time and the suns know that.
> 
> TY for welcoming me into this forum.


Hopefully you keep up the posting, GrayFan34 - welcome to the board!

Gray may very well have a role, but I don't expect him to challenge for a starting gig. Heck, if he does, we'll be in great shape (assuming that doesn't mean that Noah has turned into a heaping pile of poop and that, conversely, Gray has shown incredible improvement)!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

All of the listed times are Eastern time, right? So it should be on at 4 central, or around there?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dornado said:


> All of the listed times are Eastern time, right? So it should be on at 4 central, or around there?


If it would be 3 ET, it would be 2 CT. I went on the Bulls website and they had their own PDF file of everything happening for Summer League. They had 3PM too. I don't know why they would have ET on there. I'll try to get more information on this.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.nba.com/magic/multimedia/sl_video.html

This is the link to watch the games.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/sl_schedule.html

Here's the schedule.

They don't list whether it's ET, CT, MT, or PT.

I guess we'll have to check in at 2PM Ct to see if games have started. If nothing happens within 10 minutes, the times listed on the schedule are CT.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Can't wait, good luck. I'm actually guessing the Bulls will win (though I don't know if you have any good guards on your roster other than Rose), but I just want to see Rose & Beasley play more than anything, followed by both the rookie coaches. Should be fun.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Can't wait, good luck. I'm actually guessing the Bulls will win (though I don't know if you have any good guards on your roster other than Rose), but I just want to see Rose & Beasley play more than anything, followed by both the rookie coaches. Should be fun.


Wins and losses in Summer League mean nothing. I'm not going to pay attention to the score, I'm going to keep my eyes out on how each of the players improved.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> If it would be 3 ET, it would be 2 CT. I went on the Bulls website and they had their own PDF file of everything happening for Summer League. They had 3PM too. I don't know why they would have ET on there. I'll try to get more information on this.


No, I meant when the Bulls came on....

The only reason I mention it is because its in Orlando... and you'd think they'd tell you otherwise on Orlando's site if the times were listed in a different time zone than the one they were being played in...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Its just so tough to gauge how players do in the Summer league, what to look out for when it comes down to Derrick Rose is if hes hitting his medium to long range shot consistently, I would rather see Rose score 10-15 points on 45-50% shooting from medium range than watch him score 25+ points on mostly layups and fast break dunks. People got fooled into thinking Tyrus Thomas was going to have a great year when he would just dunk on everyone in the summer league. 

I dont think Heat fans will have to worry much about Beasley today, the Bulls dont have a physical or very big frontcourt So I should expect Beasley to make mince meat out of Thomas and Noah but in future games I would like to see how Beasley would do against the more physical 4's in the league.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I think B'easy might play the 3 this season.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

As many have said, wins and losses here don't really matter. I just want to see how Vinny's system looks and what some of our younger players do.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dornado said:


> Welcome.
> 
> You really think Gray/Noah is going to be a position battle? I kind of assumed Noah had that spot locked up...


I think Noah will win it as well but it will be alot closer then people think it will be IMO.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

GrayFan34 said:


> I think Noah will win it as well but it will be alot closer then people think it will be IMO.


I'm a big Aaron Gray as well; maybe my favorite Bull last season (which doesn't say much, but even so). Solid post presence -- immovable, rebounding machine, surprisingly good fundamentals. 

That said, I think I like Gray a whole lot more as a backup center playing no more than 20 minutes a game. But it's a very necessary role, because every team needs a hulking 7 footer who can come in and produce every now and then. There were certain games last year against the biggest big men (e.g. Yao, Big Z) where Noah was over matched by size. Only way to avoid that is either staying up tempo or going to Gray.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If Gray wasnt so damn slow he would be starting for us.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> If Gray wasnt so damn slow he would be starting for us.


I just hope he doesn't pull a Sweetney and continue to gain weight during the sesaon


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> *I'm a big Aaron Gray as well*; maybe my favorite Bull last season (which doesn't say much, but even so). Solid post presence -- immovable, rebounding machine, surprisingly good fundamentals.
> 
> That said, I think I like Gray a whole lot more as a backup center playing no more than 20 minutes a game. But it's a very necessary role, because every team needs a hulking 7 footer who can come in and produce every now and then. There were certain games last year against the biggest big men (e.g. Yao, Big Z) where Noah was over matched by size. Only way to avoid that is either staying up tempo or going to Gray.


Is there any other kind?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Is there any other kind?


:laugh:

You may be a Sox fan, Dornado, but I like you all the same.

(and, really, I actually don't dislike the Sox...)


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You may be a Sox fan, Dornado, but I like you all the same.
> 
> (and, really, I actually don't dislike the Sox...)


Well, most importantly (for this forum) we're all Bulls fans.... which is exactly why I'm making up an excuse to cut my tutoring session an hour short to come home and watch the Bulls play a game that won't count for anything in the standings....


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow 36 replies in a game thread and not all the replies were make by liekomgj4ck. good job guys :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

P to the Wee said:


> Wow 36 replies in a game thread and not all the replies were make by liekomgj4ck. good job guys :clap:


Yep I'm so happy to see this place is actually alive!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The times are ET.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Has anyone peaked in at the games, how's the streaming?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stream is working very good right now. No lag at all.

Hopefully it stays this way for the 2nd game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

streaming well for me too, hopefully the traffic of the CHI/MIA game won't overwhelm it.


Same announcers, same shtick... should be a good watch...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah I love these announcers. Streaming works just finne for me.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Wow 36 replies in a game thread and not all the replies were make by liekomgj4ck. good job guys :clap:


liekomgj4ck has 5 aliases. Don't be fooled.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

game starts in 20


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

here im using a live feed in WMP at this link http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx

but all i have on the screen is the scoreboard with a countdown timer.is that what everyone else is seeing right now?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Does anyone have another link? NBA.com vids never work on my computer. I watched last years games with a different link.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

RageofDaBulls said:


> here im using a live feed in WMP at this link http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx
> 
> but all i have on the screen is the scoreboard with a countdown timer.is that what everyone else is seeing right now?


TY very much :yay:


----------



## RageofDaBulls (Feb 2, 2007)

Hustle said:


> TY very much :yay:


it stoped working for some reason.the timer got down to 15min and just went black and now WMP cant connect..


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

the clock is back on. less than 3 mins left


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

What's the email address for these guys ?



Something something @orlandomagic.com ??

Anyone anyone ??


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

RageofDaBulls said:


> it stoped working for some reason.the timer got down to 15min and just went black and now WMP cant connect..


This ****in sucks. I came home early for this.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Hustle said:


> This ****in sucks. I came home early for this.


Mine's working. Keep trying is my best guess.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose layup good after almost airballing an 18 footer. 1-2 from the field. Chicago struggling on offense.

Beasley 1-3 from the field, with his lone FG coming against Thomas in the low post. 3-3 from the line and has two fouls drawn on Thomas. Thomas does have one rejection in close.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

10-8 Miami.

Beasley 1-4 FG, 3-3 FT, 1+ REB, 1 TO, 5 PTS

Rose 1-2 FG, 0-0 FT, 1 TO, 0 AST, 2 PTS

Announcers calling Thomas the Soul Eater per realgm.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Noah's post game is crap, but his defense and rebounding is awesome.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I caught a few good Tyrus moments.

He just had a SIKKKK block on Beasley. It was one of those shots that Beasley would've easily made against the college competition. Therein lies the rookie adjustment.

Tyrus also hit a deep J from top of the key, almost NBA 3-pt range.

Noah isn't shooting the ball well so far...Rose is mostly running the offense, not attacking offensively. Could be part of the game plan.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Heat are running the Bulls out of the bulding and we are the ones that are supposed to be running


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Beasley 3-7 FG, 3-3 FT, 1+ REB, 1 TO, 9 PTS

Rose 1-2 FG, 0-0 FT, 0 REB, 0 AST, 1 TO, 2 PTS

Chalmers having a good offensive showing.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Noah is drawing fouls like it's his job. 

Rose still looking passive -- it almost looks deliberate though. 

Beasley is showing his stuff, obviously the most skilled scorer on the court by a landslide.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Beasley and Chalmers should be instant starters for the heat right away.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

18-14 Miami.

Beasley and Rose out.

Thomas with 3 fouls and looking for his own offense.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

whats up with Tyrus bringing the ball up court after he rebounds?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Aaron Gray entering!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Aaron Gray entering!


JamesOn sighting as well. 0-3 from the field so far.

Nichols active and putting up a good showing so far. 7 points I think for him.

24-17 Heat at the end of the first.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

bulls need to slow it down and give the ball to Gray so we can see what he can do inside.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

GrayFan34 said:


> whats up with Tyrus bringing the ball up court after he rebounds?


There was 1 play where I thought it was fine since he was completely unguarded in a fast break initiation.

Another play didn't look so fine.

He's being overaggressive as usual. Needs to let the game come to him.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

JamesOn looks terrible so far. 

Agreed that Nichols is looking good.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

yodurk said:


> There was 1 play where I thought it was fine since he was completely unguarded in a fast break initiation.
> 
> Another play didn't look so fine.
> 
> He's being overaggressive as usual. Needs to let the game come to him.


I agree.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Actually, our scrubs in generally look pretty bad.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Gray looks like a man among boys out there.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls starting out the second slower than they did the first.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

in terms of his size.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

All the fouls get annoying.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Heat scrubs are hitting their shots.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

"Rose has been on the Bulls for 8 minutes, and already has learned not to pass the ball to Aaron Gray." LOL.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

i never knew not passing to Aaron Gray was a good thing. these announcers are idiots.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Beasley 3-7 FG, 3-3 FT, 1+ REB, 1 TO, 9 PTS

Rose 1-3 FG, 0-0 FT, 0 REB, 1 AST, 2 TO, 2 PTS


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Finally an aggressive drive from D. Rose. That kid is lightning quick (drew the foul on that play).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Tyrus with the BLOCK...that was sweet. 

Too bad our scrub (#45) screwed up the break.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

We're showing alot more life and energy now. A comeback seems pending...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rose looks like he's got good instincts defensively, reminds me of the first few times I watched Hinrich actually... very willing to challenge shots.


We'll see if he gets more aggressive as time goes on... the one time I saw him take it to the rack he seemed like he had great springs...


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Vinny coaching in summer league is good for him. Gets him ready for the regular season.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rose doesn't have to worry being the next CP3 or Deron Williams. All he has to worry about is being Derrick Rose.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Joakim looks good... plenty o' hustle.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Noah with the nice driving layup. Not many centers can pull that move off.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Ehh, cancel the comeback. These Heat guys are really making their shots (and getting to the FT line).

I agree, Noah isn't shooting the ball well but he's looking great otherwise. Defense, rebounding, passing is all solid.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rose dribbles it off his foot... must have been hanging out with Ben Gordon at the Berto center...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Noah is just playing like a man possessed on the rebounds, and making great outlet passes. Him and Rose look like they're meshing really well together.

Rose is pretty sloppy right now...he'll be fine in time.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

"Ditka, Jordan, Polish Sausage, Aaron Gray" LOL That is some great company for MJ, Ditka, and Gray to be compared to polish sausage should make them fell honored.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wow 7 pages with replies not made by liekomgj4ck for summer league

i cant wait for game threads in the regular season


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

would anyone happen to know Tyrus' stats for the game?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> would anyone happen to know Tyrus' stats for the game?


Not exactly. I saw most of the game, which included 2 blocks, a couple rebounds, and at least 4 points. I think he was in foul trouble too.


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

yodurk said:


> There was 1 play where I thought it was fine since he was completely unguarded in a fast break initiation.
> 
> Another play didn't look so fine.
> 
> He's being overaggressive as usual. Needs to let the game come to him.





yodurk said:


> Not exactly. I saw most of the game, which included 2 blocks, a couple rebounds, and at least 4 points. I think he was in foul trouble too.


i don't think there is such a thing as foul trouble in the summer league.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Beasley looks great, just what I thought he'd be... 


Then again, I've seen Marco Bellineli look like Chris Mullin in the summer league...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Beasley just abused T-Time and Noah.... and finished with great touch...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus is so fast going down court.... nice to seem him stay in control on that full-court layup.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wow 46 people viewing this thread

very encouraging


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rose looks good when he attacks the basket.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

rose heating up


----------



## GrayFan34 (Jul 7, 2008)

Gray needs to go harder to that basket.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Why are we running plays for Aaron Gray.

Observations:

Rose looks good on the move. Not so much in the half court, where he disappears so far.

Beasley looks good, but hardly like the "post scoring" we needed.

Tyrus still looks a bit Raw. Unfortunate. Looks like we'll be hanging on to Drew Gooden for a while.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Hmm.....I don't know if I like this offense we are running. It looks alot like the dribble drive motion. Yuck!

And number 35 has traveled 3 times in a row. Can we stop running plays for him and cut him now please?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

that Gray guy is terrible.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> that Gray guy is terrible.


No kidding.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Most of our team looks pretty terrible today.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls summer leaguers showing why they are out of the league.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Time to take rose out. No point in continuing to play him if you aren't going to play organized ball.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Bulls summer leaguers showing why they are out of the league.


No kidding, I know every summer roster is 80% no-namers, but Paxson seemed to pick about the worst there is. These guys are turning the ball over, taking dumb shots, and playing terrible defense.

On the plus side, I can't say too many bad things about our rotation players here. Rose looks explosive, Tyrus is doing some good things, Noah rebounding and playing D. 

Beasley definitely showing some skills though -- mostly with dribble drives and midrange J's.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I think that was Rose who just hit the 3-pointer. Good to see some range from the kid.

Edit: Might not have been, cancel that.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Are people overreacting here too?

...I'm lucky I'm not able to post on other places because I would've been banned for replying to some of the stuff I was reading.

Good lord! RELAX!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

smARTmouf said:


> Are people overreacting here too?
> 
> ...I'm lucky I'm not able to post on other places because I would've been banned for replying to some of the stuff I was reading.
> 
> Good lord! RELAX!


They're just mad because they dont have the mp3 to your rap


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Post massacre review:

Rose - Still has a long way to go..........But what can you really read with the trash ont he floor with him.

Tyrus - Still not consistently special and struggles with fouls.

Noah - The reason only a Jokelikehim wouldn't want an upgrade at Center. Guy plays outta control, with zero skillset. Did he show up at all?

It's summer league and you can't tell a ton, but for guys like Tyrus and Noah not to stand out in a positive way, is very concerning.

Hopefully this type of crap will clear the kool-aid drinking "We have a time crunch" for our players heads.

We are not talented at the PF and C position. We have potential at the PF/C position and only one bonafide consistent NBA caliber player in Gooden.

I see more struggles for Rose, and no trade of Hinrich anytime soon.

PS - VDN - how was you'r first experience getting Beat like a drum by the bench......errr on the bench. Bulls had three players expected to see a lot of floor time and they got their heads handed to them.

Better get to teaching teach.

Go CrumBULLS!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I didn't make THAT much of a deal out of it. If I recall, both Hinrich, and Gordon, and even Jay Will looked like utter garbage in summer league.

One thing I did see, was that at least against scrubs, if Rose wants to get into the lane, all he has to do is go there, as he can pretty much go anywhere he wants to on the floor.

One thing I'd like to see is him not give up the ball so quickly. Hold onto it, and see what develops, after the double backs away. Thats what made nash special. Its also what makes paul special.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If summer league meant anything, bellinelli and nate robinson are all stars.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I don't know much about your team, but I'll just say don't worry too much about Rose. He obviously needs some connection from his players, and that likely isn't gona happen here. He was expected to have a steeper learning curve than Beasley, and from what I hear the Bulls were playing very disorganised ball (which a PG hardly thrives in).

I don't get it, was Noah playing good or bad? Obviously his skillset is limited, but some guys are saying "noah has been a madman on the boards!" and others are "Did Noah even both to showup?"..

Tyrus seemed alright. A bit out of place and didn't play to his potential obviosly, but showed flashes again.. Hopefully with a stronger roster around him, he'll be able to fade into the 3rd or 4th best player on the court and do what is needed.




> Commentator: "Rose has been on the Bulls for 8 minutes, and already has learned not to pass the ball to Aaron Gray."


:laugh:


Did Gray play pretty poor today?


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> They're just mad because they dont have the mp3 to your rap


LOL! I think I should up that link after a good game by Rose.

Right now, people are fuming...LOL..it's funny.

Rose said the wings weren't used to running, so they were constantly out of position, he was either in their way, or they were in his way. He said, after the game, he has a better feel of where people will be and how they play..

...A PG has WAY more responsibilty.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

smARTmouf said:


> Rose said the wings weren't used to running, so they were constantly out of position, he was either in their way, or they were in his way. He said, after the game, he has a better feel of where people will be and how they play..
> 
> ...A PG has WAY more responsibilty.


As long as TT, Noah and Rose get a little bit used to running together:
rebounding
outletting
finishing in transition

in summer league I'll be happy.

Add Thabo to them during the regular season and we should always have 2 guys on the court with Rose to try and run.

Deng has shown he can finish around the rim too, but not sure he can keep up with Rose on the break.

But again, all I expect out of this year summer league is for the regular season players to start bonding a bit.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Post massacre review:
> 
> Rose - Still has a long way to go..........But what can you really read with the trash ont he floor with him.
> 
> ...



Chif,

Were we watching the same game, regarding Noah? I thought looked like one of our better guys today overall. That is, of course, ignoring his crappy free throw shooting. But in general, he was making defensive plays, rebounding, grabbing loose balls, and making great outlet passes. Awkward offensively? Sure, but that's not why he's on our team.

Tyrus seemed ok to me. Not great, but certainly not bad. He made some great blocks, rebounded, scored the way he knows how to score. Only 1 or 2 bonehead plays which is an improvement to be blunt.

Rose was a turnover machine. Fortunately we know that happens with young PG's. He was overly passive for most the game. But when he finally decided to start taking it to the hole, he looked great. Showed all the explosiveness that we expected. Make some good set up passes.

In general, it was a story of too many turnovers on our part. Too many scrubs making dumb decisions. And according to the stat sheet, some piss poor FT shooting.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Btw, Beasley was really the standout player in this game. He showed some dynamic moves offensively and looks like the real deal in this setting.

HOWEVER, he was also a major black hole. Maybe that's how the Heat game planned it. The fact that he managed 21 shots in only 23 minutes (and that discounts the shot attempts that weren't logged due to 12 FT's) is pretty remarkable.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Post massacre review:
> 
> Rose - Still has a long way to go..........But what can you really read with the trash ont he floor with him.
> 
> ...



Oh my God. A massacre in a summer league game. How will I be able to sleep tonight?

I don't see any real reason for the vitriol.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Noah was solid. If people are expecting him to ever resemble Hakeem Olajuwon offensively they're going to be waiting a while... I thought he was in position defensively, and attacked the boards well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yodurk said:


> Btw, Beasley was really the standout player in this game. He showed some dynamic moves offensively and looks like the real deal in this setting.
> 
> HOWEVER, he was also a major black hole. Maybe that's how the Heat game planned it. The fact that he managed 21 shots in only 23 minutes (and that discounts the shot attempts that weren't logged due to 12 FT's) is pretty remarkable.


I agree that he needs to learn to pass when he plays in the NBA. Hopefully that won't be too much of a problem.

In Beasley's defence though, he said Chalmers (the PG, who was at the post-game with him) told him to keep shooting, and that if he knew he'd put up that many shots he would have stopped lol.. I'm sure our coaching staff told him to "be aggressive, be yourself" too, and he's obviously like 2/3 of our offence..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

21 shots in 22 minutes is pretty insane :laugh:, but he was pretty solid today. A few more buckets and we wouldnt have been concerned at all at the shooting.

Hope Rose turns it on for you guys next game, its clear our teams will be linked for a long time coming.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> even Jay Will looked like utter garbage in summer league.


That's because he was utter garbage.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Any video clips available?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Odenized has a few up on youtube:

http://youtube.com/user/Odenized


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

adam said:


> Odenized has a few up on youtube:
> 
> http://youtube.com/user/Odenized


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jacaF7iiss&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4jacaF7iiss&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Oh god, I think thats all I need to see.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

bOX sCORE,pdf warning.

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/Game_2_Box_Score.pdf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...Mario spanked Noah good 

I was really expecting your team to cream us, considering they have Rose, Noah and Thomas (all lotto picks). I still think all 3 of those guys are talented players who didnt have their best games today. Thomas is a unique player, I hope he takes that next step in his game to becoming consistent.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I understand it's summer league and you can't get to jazzed.That's why rose's performance doesn't register for me at all.

However, Noah and Tyrus just looked the same - very average. My concern is that so many want to Dump Hinroch, Gordon and Nocioni because of this misguided logjam for minutes and disease called "2010 Fantasyitis".

Today, Noah was Noah a very average player. Tyrus was what Tyrus is a tease who fouls alot and can't keep up the intensity for more than a few minutes.

I know it's Summer Leqauge and other guys are trying to make names for themselves and there is little to no chemistry. Still, if you got game, you will show it. If they had different names on their jerseys - Noah and Tyrus looked like average stiffs, not guys I want to shed roster time and guys I want to count on.

I also agree that Beasley was a black hole, but for good reason. No one on the Bulls stepped up to stop what he was doing at will..(Ced had one nice stop).

I wasn't expecting alot, and I got even less..............

I'm also not saying Beasley over Rose.................

I'm glad we have Rose and I feel comfortable he will ahve to learn (thus I keep Hinrich or Gordon).

I would be on the phone to New Jersey about Kristic and Portland about Frye & Webster. Cause we have zero offense.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Man 21 shots in under 30 minutes out of your PF? Thats not going to happen in the regular season believe me. 

I said Beasley was going to make mince meat out of Noah and Thomas and he did but do I expect him to do it consistantly during the NBA season no, Wade will make sure that Beasley isnt a black hole on offense.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

It's time to trade Rose for Beasley while there is still time...


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i know its only 1 game and its only a SL. but damn beasley showed a lot of his goods tonight.



all is said and done in this season, i think mike beasley will win roy and turn heads. rose will be a very solid point guard but comparison time on who put up a better performance i think beasley is going to be that kid.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Man 21 shots in under 30 minutes out of your PF? Thats not going to happen in the regular season believe me.
> 
> I said Beasley was going to make mince meat out of Noah and Thomas and he did but do I expect him to do it consistantly during the NBA season no, Wade will make sure that Beasley isnt a black hole on offense.


Well...as I mentioned earlier here, Beasley definitely showed his arsenal of offensive moves. We expected as much. However, to say that he schooled us...I don't know. It's not like 9-21 is all that impressive. If it was 13-21 I might agree, but he was well under 50% and that's generally acceptable for the opposing star player. For the most part we were keeping him away from the basket too. His points just came off sheer volume of shots, and the ability for him to get those shots off.

For everyone else -- I think it's important to realize that you can't win, even in summer league, relying only on a couple players. I'm sure Rose will be fine. He showed his speed and some good court vision; overall he was too passive and was sloppy with Chalmers hounding him. He'll adjust as young PGs usually do. Beyond that, there just wasn't enough help.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Well...as I mentioned earlier here, Beasley definitely showed his arsenal of offensive moves. We expected as much. However, to say that he schooled us...I don't know. It's not like 9-21 is all that impressive. If it was 13-21 I might agree, but he was well under 50% and that's generally acceptable for the opposing star player. For the most part we were keeping him away from the basket too. His points just came off sheer volume of shots, and the ability for him to get those shots off.
> 
> For everyone else -- I think it's important to realize that you can't win, even in summer league, relying only on a couple players. I'm sure Rose will be fine. He showed his speed and some good court vision; overall he was too passive and was sloppy with Chalmers hounding him. He'll adjust as young PGs usually do. Beyond that, there just wasn't enough help.


You need to quit making so much sense. :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullybullz said:


> It's time to trade Rose for Beasley while there is still time...


oh. my. god... really?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Swirsk is covering summer league, and there's interviews up at bulls.com:

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/summer_league08.html.

Good stuff.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

yodurk said:


> I'm sure Rose will be fine. He showed his speed and some good court vision; overall he was too passive and was sloppy with Chalmers hounding him. He'll adjust as young PGs usually do. Beyond that, there just wasn't enough help.


I know it's just a summer league game, but it's likely the first organized game atmosphere Rose has been in since the end of the college season when Mario Chalmers stole his National Championship. I totally agree Rose will come around, and not every game will feature a defensive specialist like Chalmers, so he can get some room to move.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

> The Heat cruised to a TK-TK victory.


Somebody please tell me what "TK-TK victory" means - thanks!


http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/fullcourtpress/


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

After watching them in the first game, are there any aspects you think the Bulls' veterans (Noah, Thomas, Curry & the Big Fella) focused on so far this offseason? E.g. strength, speed, shot mechanics or so?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Reignman said:


> After watching them in the first game, are there any aspects you think the Bulls' veterans (Noah, Thomas, Curry & the Big Fella) focused on so far this offseason? E.g. strength, speed, shot mechanics or so?


Noah -- looked same as always, for better or worse;

Tyrus -- jumpshot looking better than ever; his FT stroke looks pretty and he nailed at least 1 jumper from nearly NBA 3-pt range. I like him with that shot, so long as he takes it in rhythm. He did force that shot at least once and it didn't go so well.

Curry -- looked terrible; he appears to have some decent talent but he is a moronic decision maker.

Gray -- worst I've ever seen of him; I'm a big Gray fan, but even I can't deny it.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks ...

As far as stats tell, Gray was able to play his game in the 2nd match, Tyrus was okay. Noah again didn't impress me stat-wise. As for Rose, I'm not concerned at all. The guy is 19 years old at the point guard position, he has to learn and has all the tools to blossom.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

> The Heat cruised to a TK-TK victory.
> Somebody please tell me what "TK-TK victory" means - thanks!


Doesn't anybody know what this means?


----------

